# Mẹo chọn khăn giấy ướt an toàn cho bé



## nusy (2/4/18)

*Minh bạch về thành phần, thương hiệu uy tín... là những điều các mẹ nên lưu ý khi chọn giấy ướt cho bé.*

*Minh bạch về thành phần *
Khi mua giấy ướt cho con, các mẹ cần kiểm tra kỹ công thức thành phần trên bao bì. Chỉ nên sử dụng sản phẩm có ghi chú chi tiết thành phần với tên hóa học rõ ràng. Một khi đã ghi đầy đủ trên bao bì, nhà sản xuất sẽ có trách nhiệm công bố nồng độ các chất này trong tiêu chuẩn cơ sở của sản phẩm.

Người dùng cũng nên cẩn trọng trước những sản phẩm chỉ ghi chung thành phần gồm chất bảo quản, hương liệu... Cách ghi như vậy có thể gây hiểu nhầm và không nhận biết được các chất có thể gây kích ứng da, đặc biệt đối với người có da mẫn cảm, dễ bị dị ứng.




Các mẹ cần kiểm tra kỹ công thức thành phần trên bao bì trước khi mua giấy ướt cho bé.​*Thành phần chăm sóc da an toàn *
Không đơn thuần là tờ giấy dùng để vệ sinh cho bé và gia đình, giấy ướt trên thị trường hiện nay còn được cải tiến bổ sung thêm những dưỡng chất giúp chăm sóc và nuôi dưỡng làn da. Tuy nhiên, người dùng cũng nên cẩn trọng trước những lời quảng cáo. Với làn da mỏng manh của bé, thành phần dưỡng da nên có nguồn gốc tự nhiên và an toàn. Hơn thế, tất cả cần được kiểm chứng và cam kết rõ ràng.

Đặc biệt, một số sản phẩm giấy ướt bổ sung Hyaluronic acid – chất dưỡng ẩm nguồn gốc tự nhiên thường có trong mỹ phẩm cao cấp giúp dưỡng ẩm, chống nhăn, phục hồi vết xước và tăng sự phát triển của tế bào, phù hợp sử dụng cho làn da của bé.

*Thương hiệu uy tín*
Hiện trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại giấy ướt với chất lượng khác nhau. Để chọn được giấy ướt an toàn cho làn da bé, các mẹ nên dùng sản phẩm của các thương hiệu uy tín, minh bạch về thành phần, có xuất xứ, kiểm chứng rõ ràng.

_Nguồn: vnexpress_​


----------



## thuhoai (2/4/18)




----------



## minhchau (23/12/21)

Người dùng cũng nên cẩn trọng trước những sản phẩm chỉ ghi chung thành phần gồm chất bảo quản, hương liệu...


----------

